# absolutely pure milk bottle green tint Age???



## kitty (Apr 18, 2005)

Hello everyone!!!  Recently I went to a rummage sale and bought a bottle from an old lady because she just looked so sad that she hadn't sold anything.  So of course I had to try and cheer her up and by a milk bottle from her.  The bottle stands 10 inches high and has been sold on ebay for just a couple dollars more than what I bought it for.  But anywho I was wondering if anyone knew when this made and any other info on it.  It has a green tint to it, says ABSOLUTELY PURE MILK  on the front and has a cow on the back.  The bottom of the jar says VEA MADE IN ITALY( I may be wrong about the V part, It looks like there was already a V embossed and they embossed three horizontal lines to make an E) I tried to look it up and all I found was this info :::


> In 1886, a glass container was made that featured an embossed cow. This may have been the first milk bottle (Gallagher and Munsey 1969:331). Although the very first patented milk bottle appeared in 1878, it was not until Dr. Harvey D. Thatcher of Pottsdam, New York, patented Thatcher and Barnhartâ€™s closure for milk jars in 1886 that the delivery of bottled milk became practical (Gallagher and Munsey 1969:332; Scharnowske,1998:6; Tutton 1985:6). Thatcherâ€™s container became so popular that he was called the father of the milk bottle, and his bottle was called the â€œThatcher Milk Protector.â€ By 1885, Thatcher was advertising his milk protector as â€œthe ONLY PLAN KNOWN that secures to the consumer ABSOLUTELY PURE MILK in such manner that it can be kept sweet for several days, furnish a good coat of cream and is handy to use. . . .


   I was going to post pictures but for some reason it won't let me.  Hopefully I have given enough info


----------



## kitty (Apr 19, 2005)

OK It is letting me upload the picture today so here is a look at the bottle.  Thank you


----------



## woody (Apr 19, 2005)

It looks to be a reproduction milk bottle.
 Probably made very recently.


----------



## IRISH (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi kitty, welcome to the forum.

 Unfortunatly your bottle is a repro for sure,  there are a lot of this type of bottle getting around the antique shops here,  make a nice vase though [] .


----------

